# Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche



## EnergyCross (23. August 2011)

*Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

hallo,

ich hab da ein kleines problem  
vor knapp 4 wochen hab ich meinen internetanbieter gewechselt (von T-Online zu Kabel BW). Dazu hab ich ein WLan Modem genommen und mir zusätzlich einen WLan Stick gekauft.

Router:
D-Link Router DIR-615/E WLan 4 Port 10/100Mbit/s - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Stick: 
Net D-Link WLAN USB2.0 D-LINK DWA-140 Stick (300) - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


Nur jetzt habe ich regelmäßig verbindungsabbrüche. Das Internet hält etwa eine halbe stunde, danach ist es wieder für mindestens 20 minuten weg. und so geht das die ganze zeit. 
Treiber vom Stick sind aktuell. habe auch darauf geachtet dass der stick vom gleichen hersteller wie der router ist, wobei das nicht zwingend notwendig ist, oder?
Das Signal muss etwa 15 Meter Luftlinie durch 3 Wände (eine tragende Betonwand und 2 "normale")

Mein verdacht liegt auf dem Stick, weil wenn ich mit mein handy oder netbook über WLan ins internet gehe hab ich keine verbindungsabbrüche.


falls jemand eine ahnung hat ob ich falsche einstellungen oder so hab bitte melden


----------



## Cuddleman (23. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

Dieses Verhalten kann eine ganz andere Ursache haben. z.B.: defekte Splitter

In wie weit man das auf den Kabelanschluß beziehen kann, weiß ich nicht!

Öffne bitte mal den Splitter der von deinem Internetanbieter geliefert wurde.

Darin sind drei, meist gelbe, Spulen, die mit jeweils einem geklebten Ferritkernrahmen in viereckiger Form eingefaßt sind.

Sollte nur ein einziger davon gebrochen, geplatzt sein, oder irgendwelche losengrauen Bestandteile in dem Splittergehäuse sein, kannst du von Überspannung (Blitzeinschlag bis 250m Entfernung, je nach Beschaffenheit des Umfeldes) an der Telefonleitung ausgehen, die derartigen Schaden anrichtet. Oftmals stehen diese Erscheinungen auch im Zusammenhang mit gerade geführten Telefonaten, die über den Splitter getrennt werden müßen und die Internetverbindung zum Abbruch bringen.

Den Splitter, bekommt man beim z.B. Telekomshop, um die Ecke für rund 10€ und muß nur so wieder angeschlossen werden wie der defekte Splitter. 

Eine weitere Ursache kann auch der Router sein wenn ein, oder zwei Telefonanschlüß an diesem sind.
Funktioniert die interne Umschaltung auf die Telefonanschlüße nicht mehr, bei eingehenden, oder zutätigenden Anrufen, bricht das Internet ebenfalls ab.(z.B. Telekom Speedports)
Der Austausch des Gerätes ist dann sehr zu empfehlen, nach vorheriger Überprüfung durch einen Fachmann

Ob man das auf D-Link projezieren kann, weiß ich jedoch nicht!!

Noch ein paar Fragen:
Welchen Tarif bei welchem Internetanbieter nutzt du?
Hast du ein Volumentarif, Zeittarif, Flatrate?


----------



## Toffelwurst (23. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

Splitter ist auszuschließen, da er keinen mehr hat, wenn er bei KabelBW ist hat er nur ein Kabelmodem gesplittet wird das Signal in der Übergabestelle im Haus, zu der hat normalerweise nur der Kabelnetzbetreiber Zugang.
Wohnst du in einem Mehrfamilienhaus, Reihenhaus, oder freistehendes Haus? Tritt das Problem in regelmäßigen Abständen auf oder völlig willkürlich? (wirklich mal "buchführen" ob Muster zu erkennen sind) Evtl. ein Nachbar, der ein schlecht geschirmtes Elektrogerät in Betrieb nimmt. Wie stark ist denn die WLAN-Verbindung zu den anderen Geräten oder wenn es mal funktioniert. Selbst 3 "normale" Wände können schon zum Problem werden, wenn Störsignale ins Spiel kommen.


----------



## EnergyCross (23. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Dieses Verhalten kann eine ganz andere Ursache haben. z.B.: defekte Splitter
> 
> In wie weit man das auf den Kabelanschluß beziehen kann, weiß ich nicht!
> 
> Öffne bitte mal den Splitter der von deinem Internetanbieter geliefert wurde.


 
Splitter gibts keinen.




Cuddleman schrieb:


> Eine weitere Ursache kann auch der Router sein wenn ein, oder zwei Telefonanschlüß an diesem sind.
> Funktioniert  die interne Umschaltung auf die Telefonanschlüße nicht mehr, bei  eingehenden, oder zutätigenden Anrufen, bricht das Internet ebenfalls  ab.(z.B. Telekom Speedports)
> Der Austausch des Gerätes ist dann sehr zu empfehlen, nach vorheriger Überprüfung durch einen Fachmann



das ist bei mir gerade noch ein wenig "durcheinander" 

also mein alter T-online vertrag läuft anfang dezember aus. habe ihn soweit gekündigt und schon zu Kabel BW gewechselt. mein Internet kommt jetz von Kabel BW, wobei mein telefon noch über die telekom läuft  
ich könnte jetzt mein telefon am router von Kabel BW hängen und dort mit einer art "ersatz rufnummer" telefonieren, wobei das hohe kosten mit sich trägt. 
sobald der telekom vertrag abgelaufen ist, anfang dezember wird automatisch von seiten kabel bw meine alte nummer bei denen übernommen (so hat man mir das erzählt)

ich hoffe ihr versteht es 




Cuddleman schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Fragen:
> Welchen Tarif bei welchem Internetanbieter nutzt du?
> Hast du ein Volumentarif, Zeittarif, Flatrate?



hab diese flat:
Kabel BW GmbH - CleverKabel 32




Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Wohnst du in einem Mehrfamilienhaus, Reihenhaus, oder freistehendes Haus?



Mehrfamilienhaus mit 6 Parteien




Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Tritt das Problem in regelmäßigen Abständen auf oder völlig willkürlich? (wirklich mal "buchführen" ob Muster zu erkennen sind) Evtl. ein Nachbar, der ein schlecht geschirmtes Elektrogerät in Betrieb nimmt.



Regelmäßig in den abständen die ich im startpost beschrieben hab (30 min inet, 15-20 min kein inet usw..) gelegendlich hab ich auch mal länger internet. vorallem nachts
ich denke aber nicht dass ein schlecht geschirmtes gerät des nachbarn daran schuld ist, weil mit dem handy oder netbook hab ich keine verbindungsabbrüche. nur mit dem PC mittels WLan Stick




Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Wie stark ist denn die WLAN-Verbindung zu den anderen Geräten oder wenn es mal funktioniert. Selbst 3 "normale" Wände können schon zum Problem werden, wenn Störsignale ins Spiel kommen.


 
also an meinem PC hab ich 2 striche (Signalstärke Schlecht/Ausreichend)


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> Regelmäßig in den abständen die ich im startpost beschrieben hab (30 min inet, 15-20 min kein inet usw..) gelegendlich hab ich auch mal länger internet. vorallem nachts


Hast du viele wlan-netzwerke in deiner umgebung?Wenn ja,dann verändere mal den kanal für dein netzwerk im router um störungen von dieser seite auszuschließen.Am häufigsten werden übrigens die kanäle 6 und 11 verwendet,da diese i.d.r. im router voreingestellt sind und kaum jemand das verändert.
Wieso kannst du eigentlich kein kabel ziehen?15m sind ja keine entfernung...


----------



## EnergyCross (23. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Hast du viele wlan-netzwerke in deiner umgebung?Wenn ja,dann verändere mal den kanal für dein netzwerk im router um störungen von dieser seite auszuschließen.Am häufigsten werden übrigens die kanäle 6 und 11 verwendet,da diese i.d.r. im router voreingestellt sind und kaum jemand das verändert.



ja, da hast du recht, mit meinem sind es 20 

werd ich mal machen, danke für den tipp 

ach... wie? 
welchen kanal würdest du empfehlen? einfach mal ausprobieren bis ein guter kommt, oder?

wobei: ich kanns nur wiederholen, *mit meinem handy und netbook habe ich keine probleme! das ist nur mit dem PC*
ich werds trotzdem mal versuchen




TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Wieso kannst du eigentlich kein kabel ziehen?15m sind ja keine entfernung...


 

würd ich ja auch am liebsten, aber das ist eine mietwohnung und damit das kabel sauber liegt will/muss ich durch die wände bohren. vermieter spielt da leider nicht mit. 
kabel kommt nur im im notfall wenns wirklich anders nicht geht.
und außerdem brauch ich wlan für mein netbook wegen schule/ausbildung


----------



## cann0nf0dder (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

klingt jetzt blöd, aber überhitzt der wlan stick vielleicht und muss dann die 20 min runterkühlen ? 
haste den mal am netbook ausprobiert ?


----------



## EnergyCross (24. August 2011)

Der stick wird nicht heißer als handwarm. Dachte ich auch zuerst. 

Am netbook hab ich ihn noch nicht getestet, werde ich heute abend in angriff nehmen.

Bis dahin: Mahlzeit


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

Du wirst lachen, aber genau das selbe Problem habe ich auch mal gehabt. Mich auch gewundert warum ich alle 30 Minuten für ca. 5-10 Minuten keinen WLAN Empfang hatte und siehe da, es war der Gefrierschrank eines Nachbarn, der sich jede halbe Stunde zum Kühlen eingestellt hatte.


----------



## EnergyCross (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*



dann werd ich mal buch führen für eine woche oder so. 
aber wie soll/kann ich das nachweisen ob es ein anderes gerät von mir oder dem nachbarn ist?

wie hast du das problem gelöst?


und wie kann ich den kanal meines routers ändern?
habe etwa 20-25 weitere wlan netzwerke, die mein stick erkennt (meiner läuft auf kanal 6)


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

Das war mein Nachbar direkt nebenan er hatte eine 1-Zimmerwohnung und ich war bei ihm und wir haben Fußball geschaut. In der Halbzeit hab ich meinen Laptop geholt weil wir was nachschauen wollten und dann von einer Sekunde auf die andre kein WLAN mehr, was uns aber aufgefallen war, war dass sein uralt Gefrierschrank polternd angefangen hat zu laufen und aus Spaß sag ich noch "Schau dein altes Ding blockiert mein WLAN" er zieht den Stecker, WLAN da, geht hin steckt den Stecker wieder rein Gerät beginnt zu kühlen WLAN erst ganz schlecht und dann Verbindung abgerissen.
Lag allerdings auch ein bisschen dadran, dass der Router und der Gefierschrank direkt an der gleichen WAnd standen und dadurch relativ nah beieinander waren.

Zum Nachweisen, das wird ein wenig Kniffelig wenn du nicht gerade bei deinem Nachbarn in der Wohnung sitzt, aber du könntest wenn dus mal aufgezeichnet hast mal höflich bei deinen Nachbarn die Sachlage schildern und ob ihnen was einfällt, oder ob sie sogar selbst zu den Uhrzeiten irgenetwas einschalten. Mit freundlicher Kommunikation kommst da am weitesten. Eventuell hat einer deiner Nachbarn ja genau das selbe Phönomen.

Den Kanal des Routers kannst du dort:
zuerst klickst du links auf "Einrichten der Drahtlosverbindung"
dann unter "Optinen für manuelle Funkverbindung" auf "Manuelles Einrichten der Drahtlosverbindung" klicken und dann müsste es wie folgt aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EnergyCross (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Den Kanal des Routers kannst du dort:
> zuerst klickst du links auf "Einrichten der Drahtlosverbindung"
> dann unter "Optinen für manuelle Funkverbindung" auf "Manuelles Einrichten der Drahtlosverbindung" klicken und dann müsste es wie folgt aussehen:
> 
> ...


 

äähm ja..

ist das eine software von D-Link? oder internet?
habe keinen plan woher du das hast, auch auf keiner von den mitgelieferten CD's was in der richtung gefunden


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

Das ist die Weboberfläche des Routers (hab den selbst im Einsatz ist nur ein Screen von mir) geb mal oben in deinen Browser die IP: 192.168.0.1 ein dann müsstest evtl. auf die Anmeldemaske kommen. Wenn das nicht die richtige IP ist lad dir den "AngryIPScanner" runter, schau über die Netzwerkeinstellungen nach welchen IP-Kreis dein LAN hat und lass das Tool diesen Bereich Scannen.
Wenn du zum Beispiel selbst die IP:192.168.100.24 hast dann lässt du von 192.168.100.1 bis 192.168.100.254 scannen und probierst alle IP's durch auf denen was gefunden wurde, wenns der Router ist bekommst du diese Webseite angezeigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Logindaten sind evtl noch die Standart da müsstest mal Googeln für den Router oder du bzw. derjenige der das Netz eingerichtet hat, hat sie geändert.
Anmeldename ist jedoch imme "admin"


----------



## EnergyCross (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

okay, die IP geht schonmal. danke dafür.

nur weiß ich jetzt nicht die anmeldedaten, wo könnten/sollten die normal sein? aufm router hab ich schon geschaut aber da ist nicht wirklich was brauchbares


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

Hab mal geschut Standart ist der Anmeldename "admin" und das Kennwortfeld bleibt einfach leer.

Nachdem du dich eingeloggt hast solltest du aber ein Kennwort setzen ansonsten ist dein Router offen wie ein Scheunentor


----------



## EnergyCross (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

admin und pw leer lassen klappt nicht :/


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

Dann musst mal schaun ob du irgendwo was liegen hast oder wenn dus nicht selbst eingerichtet hast denjenigen mal fragen


----------



## EnergyCross (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

also ich hab das selber eingerichtet.

habe auch schon mein netzwerk name + die wpa2 verschlüsselung versucht - erfolglos

normalerweiße schreib ich mir immer alle daten auf, kann mich aber nicht erinnern dass ich den router in irgendeiner weiße angemeldet habe.


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

Dann frag mal Dr. Google


----------



## EnergyCross (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

Wo Benutzername/ Kennwort bei D-Link Modell: DIR- 615 (Andraes Neiser) - Computerhilfen.de

werde dann wahrscheinlich mal meinen router resetten, aber erst am wochenende, da ich unter der woche weder zeit noch lust dazu habe


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

Ja wenn du's wirklich nirgends stehen hast wird das die einzige Möglichkeit bleiben.


----------



## EnergyCross (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

joo seh ich auch so. danke nochmal bis hier hin 

ich werd dann am wochenende berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

Absolut kein Problem 
Ich habs Aboniert und werd dranbleiben soweit ich helfen kann!


----------



## EnergyCross (24. August 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

schön 

immerhin ein hilfsbereiter mensch auf diesem planeten


----------



## EnergyCross (9. September 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

sorry, dass ich mich erst so spät melde. hatte paar private sachen und einen urlaub dazwischen 

habe eben mein internet komplett neu gemacht und bin jetzt auch auf der D-Link Seite um die einstellungen auszuwählen. habe jetzt mal Kanal 9 genommen und schaue ob die verbindungsabbrüche noch da sind. (bin gerade über LAN online)


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. September 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

Schein ja alles geklappt zu haben, oder?


----------



## EnergyCross (24. September 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

naja... es hielt die ersten paar stunden, am nächsten tag wieder gleich wie vorher. 


als erstes braucht mein PC ca 5 minuten bis er über Wlan eine verbindung herstellt, danach hält sie ca 30 minuten. Verbindung für 15-20 minuten weg und so setzt sich das fort. 
habe schon alle kanäle ausprobiert, keine anzeichen auf besserung.


----------



## Toffelwurst (24. September 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

Und mit den andren Geräten die über W-Lan angeschlossen gibts weiterhin keine Probleme?
Scheint dann eventuell die W-lan Karte/ W-Lan Stick deines PC's im Eimer zu sein.


----------



## EnergyCross (24. September 2011)

*AW: Regelmäßige Internet Verbindungsabbrüche*

mit dem Handy, PSP und Netbook hab ich keine probleme. Durchgehend eine stabile verbindung. Ich frag mal einen freund, der hat den gleichen Stick (D-Link DWA 140) und keine probleme ob er mal vorbei kommen kann.


----------

